# Livery Yards Essex/Ilford



## CommonCat (3 February 2013)

Hi

Does somebody know of Aldborough Hall Equestrian Centre (in Ilford) or Barnfield Stables(in Essex)? I am looking especially for feedback from owners as I am thinking of putting my horse on livery in either of these places.

Thank you.


----------



## Jasmine86 (4 February 2013)

Aldborough Hall was once one of the top equestrian competition and training venues in this part of the country.  Unfortunately the low emissions zone has cost them dearly as it is now difficult to transport most horseboxes in or out.  The people that run/ own it are extremely knowledgeable and for years have trained riders up to an extremely high level.  They were one of the top places to go to train for & take BHS exams.  Facilities are meant to be excellent and I can imagine that Bob keeps standards on the yard very high.  3 of my instructors trained there and all spoke very highly of it.


----------



## CommonCat (4 February 2013)

Thanks Jasmine, maybe this explains why there doesn't seem to be many horse owners/liveries there! The facilities are indeed excellent.


----------



## ghostie (4 February 2013)

I looked into Aldborough as used to ride there and discounted it. Several reasons, the main ones being no turnout at all in winter, not allowed on yard before 8am, extremely limited hacking and some odd rules.

I've ended up out in Epping to find a good yard with proper turnout and facilities.  I know of another decent one over Romford if that helps?


----------



## ghostie (4 February 2013)

Oh and meant to say last time I looked Barnfields had turnout just three days a week for half a day for over half the year with the remainder just turnout in what their email described as a 'mud field'. I didn't even bother going to look


----------



## shannonandtay (4 February 2013)

Hi, I was a livery at barnfields and as ghostie says turnout is 3 days a week at grass mornings only then Rest of the week in bark fields.  They shut the summer fields about December u til march/April.  It's a nice tidy yard with two good sized menages but obviously these can only be used when the riding school aren't using them.  Hacking isn't the easiest as its a long roadwork ride before u get to Epping forest and sewardstone road is a very busy road that leads to the m25.  In the summer you can hack at the gunpowder park which is 5mins down the road and is quite nice.  It's a busy yard with lots of children being a riding school.  Hope that helps.


----------



## CommonCat (4 February 2013)

Thanks Ghostie and Shannon! Really appreciate it . Ghostie it would be great if you could let me know about those yards indeed !


----------



## ghostie (5 February 2013)

have PM'd you but not 100% sure it sent, so if you don't get it shout and I'll try again!


----------

